# Eclipse-Class-Date in Tomcat - Bad Version Number



## nb (20. Aug 2006)

Hi,

ich bin hier am Testen mit Tomcat (5.5.17) und einem Webprojekt in Eclipse (3.2)
Wenn ich ein von Eclipse erzeugtes class-File, welches von 
_Tagsupport_ erbt,  vom Workspace-Dir nach Tomcat _WEB-INF/classes_ kopiere, 
erhalte ich bei Web-Ausführung folgende Fehler:


```
org.apache.jasper.JasperException: Bad version number in .class file
org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.handleJspException(JspServletWrapper.java:510)
org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:375)
org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:314)
org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:264)
javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:802)
```

Wenn ich dagegen die java-src-Datei selbst nach WEB-INF/classes kopiere und 
dann manuell kompiliere ueber 

```
javac -classpath path_to_j2ee.jar  file.java
```
ist das ganze lauffähig.

Eclipse erzählt hier auch etwas von SerialVersionUID, doch haben Versuche
mit verschiedenen Werten damit bisher nichts gebracht, das Ergebnis blieb so.

Wie kann man denn die Eclipse-Class-Datei in Tomcat verwenden ? 

Gruss
nb


----------



## bronks (20. Aug 2006)

Die Fehlermeldung überrascht mich ... In Eclipse in den ProjectProperties den CompilerKnoten aufrufen. Ich meine, daß Dir die Einstellungen dort helfen könnten.


----------



## nb (21. Aug 2006)

habe die Einstellung "Compiler Compliance Level" von 6.0 auf 5.0 heruntergesetzt - funktioniert


----------

